# NO MORE RAIN



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

well it looks to be a few weeks away from me fishing the red, this sucks.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

This rain has really but a damper on fishin the red, it will be at least a month or so before it drops to a decent level again.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I tried 2 weeks ago; that did not work so well. Scptt, let me know when you want to try, I will fish primarily eyes and you can be after the cats......


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Yah the Red is killing us this year, it will be at least a month b4 we can get on it for shore fishin... The high water will also mess with the spawn this year at least in the Red. The smaller rivers are slow to as the spawn has begun. Besides the water levels the weather needs to chill out and get warmer... Been doing some eye fishin at the dams with no luck this year also... If things don't get better here real soon I'm going south for some blues and flats... Even the lakes have been slow... Craig


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

south where?


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Kansas City, Tennessee,


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

jeez that would be spendy with gas and all, id love to fish for flats or blues one day though


----------

